# Robert Deniro bought a villa in Al Reem island in Abu Dhabi



## what? (Nov 7, 2005)

Robert Deniro bought a today villa in Al Reem island in Abu Dhabi,this was mentioned in the newspaper today,this was his first visit in the uae where he showed interest in shooting a couple of movies in AD.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

Robert Deniro's the man!

:guns1: in all of his movies.


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

No doubt about that. He'z DA MANNN!!! (jamaican style) 

Has anybody seen how different he looks in Godfather 2? Great trilogy btw.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Source please... this would be big promotion for AD Real Estate


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

well, i am sure they just gave him the villa, 
and how old is the guy, he will probably die before they finish building hte villa


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

well, where is this Abu Dhabi?


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

he is da man  "you talkin to me"


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

^ hehe. They probably gave him the villa, still good pr.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

PR stunt.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

what? said:


> Robert Deniro bought a today villa in Al Reem island in Abu Dhabi,this was mentioned in the newspaper today,this was his first visit in the uae where he showed interest in shooting a couple of movies in AD.


whoppee-do


----------



## nobleman (Dec 10, 2005)

I love his movies.


----------

